# Courtesy Nissan = Greatest Nissan Parts Dept



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

OMG, I was just lookin around for another thread and found out that my local dealership is selling S15 headlights!!!!

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...en=PROD&Product_Code=S15-HDLLH&Category_Code=

Just crazy... and I get a discount... hehe
(warm and tingly feeling)

If you have any questions about your ride and aftermarket parts, these are the guys to go to. The Maxima community praises them for selling JDM stuff out of their parts dept all the time. Just noticed their 240 section has grown quite a bit with all the possible Silvia badges and the S15 headlights...







x 1000


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

I called about those once...mentioned dne...theres no discount on jap spec parts is what i believe the guy told me...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

crazy2002mexican said:


> I called about those once...mentioned dne...theres no discount on jap spec parts is what i believe the guy told me...


*cough* bullshit *cough*

If I remember correctly, they've given DNE discounts on the MEVI for the maxima... which is technically jap spec... I would think the discount would continue for these... I'll ask joffe since he works there now


----------



## 200sxey (Nov 23, 2003)

Courtesy is an awesome place to deal with! My JWT POP Charger just came in yesterday, $108 including shipping. When I first ordered it they accidentally put the price at $120 (original cost) but the second I called them back they gave me $20 back no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes Courtesy Nissan rocks! Those guys can get anything! After hunting all over for a new O2 sensor for my V6 S12, I finally got in touch with them and sure enough they got me one and for a great price. It's worth a little extra shipping to deal with them.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

They also have some of the cheapest prices i have ever seen for anything. clutch disk-$45


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

those are THE cheapest s15 projectors i have seen EVER!!!!

courtesy nissan has been added to my favorites under 240SX


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

God Bless Texas


----------

